# Daisy - crate anxiety and toilet training issues



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Good morning (or is it still nightime yawn...)

Well I always knew that night time would be an issue for the lovely Daisy and despite all my efforts of making her crate lovely and using an adaptil diffuser etc she really kicked off in her crate. 

She cried, howled, tried to dig her way out by lifting up the plastic tray and she also managed to pull the blanket used to cover the crate through the bars in several places and chew holes in it! In the end I slept on a mattress next to the crate. I don't know if this was the right thing to do but as she is also not toilet trained I can't trust her to sleep outside of it. She is a real people dog but it is important for me to crate train her due to my childminding and obviously I need to toilet train her. She has only done two wees since I collected her, both indoors and both just after I have come inside! How long should I wait for her to do a wee? We went on two walks yesterday and I have been out in the garden with her loads but all she wants to do is eat the grass! 

Poor Daisy, despite reading training books it doesn't quite prepare you for when they don't actually go to the loo outside at all! We will get through this, she is such a fabby girl but I think it might take a bit of time! 

Any advice welcome!


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

My first dog was an absolute dream, no crate probs. 
However Martha who is 15 weeks now, was an absolute screamer! I slept by the crate for a few nights too and it's worked. Then once I knew she could sleep, from about night three there were some very firm no's when the noise starts. 
So shes quiet at night now 
I do make sure that I'm downstairs before she wakes, so she doesn't get into the habit of morning whining!
For me, I come down and make my morning cuppa before they are let out. 
They just lie in their crates quietly waiting for me, result
Crate city! Lol


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Happyad said:


> My first dog was an absolute dream, no crate probs.
> However Martha who is 15 weeks now, was an absolute screamer! I slept by the crate for a few nights too and it's worked. Then once I knew she could sleep, from about night three there were some very firm no's when the noise starts.
> So shes quiet at night now
> I do make sure that I'm downstairs before she wakes, so she doesn't get into the habit of morning whining!
> ...


Hi sorry this is totally diferent question but i love that crate with the sliding door or is it a playpen? as it has no roof?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry I can't help Sarah, but hang on in there. So glad you have Daisy home, hope she settles for you soon


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

As Daisy is already over 5 months old I'd suggest that you treat her crate training like you would for an adult dog. Introduce her to the crate slowly and with treats during the day, make it a happy place for short periods of time and stay near the crate closing the door only sometimes and praising her for being calm in the crate. I've attached a link to a training webpage that explains it in full.

http://http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=1694

Julia x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Morning Sarah...

I am so pleased you have the lovely Daisy in your arms....

Buy I am so sorry to hear she is having a few little issues.. love her xxx

As for the crate training it is going to take you time and effort but agree she needs to get used to it if you are child minding etc, try a yummy stuffed kong, a big juicy bone or some of JoJo's doggie baking treats, she will begin to learn it’s not a bad place to be. 

With the weeing, lots of praise when she wees outside, do you leave a door open so she can access outside without asking or waiting at the door? this may help... when she wees inside just pick her up and take her to the place you want her to do it ... give her a stroke and some reassurance... 

I am no dogging training expert as you know, I am just giving you some ideas of what I would do... this is me being supportive ha ha ha ... Hope you had a nice holiday and it sounds like you will have your hands full for a while now .. shout if you need your cockapoo buddies xxx

Give Daisy (Dizzy ha ha ha) a big JoJo squeeze please ...


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sarah because you have not got a puppy straight from mum to you but a older puppy who has already learned ( from the info you received from breeder) that being in the crate is not nice you have the additional barrier of learnt behaviour to cope with.

She may have already associated being in a crate with her previous owner and maybe it is a place she doesn't feel safe in or maybe it was overused or inappropriately used by her former owners.


I'm no expert but would advice during the day trying to get her in for short periods ( you can use treats and toys)and leave the door open so she can come and go as she pleases.

Also when she is tired encourage her to go in then and rest.

Once she has got used to this then progress to the next stage of closing the door.

With Milly we put her crate in our bedroom for a week just for her to be reassured and then moved it downstairs and all was fine.

Sometimes it is trial and error and what works for one dog may not another.

You know where I am and don't forget there are some very knowledgable people on the other forum that you use so run it by them too


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope it all settles down soon, the above advice sounds great, its a big move for her so I suppose it will take some time. Are nt there sprays you can get to try and encourage to wee in a certain place... have nt used them but just wondered if it would be worth a try, not sure if anyone has any experience of them, but it could help.... good luck x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your advice. 

I am using an adaptil diffuser but don't think that has made any difference. I have also been trying to entice her in with yummy things! I put some chicken in there earlier and she just whisked it out and took it out into the garden! 

I don't want to make it stressful for her and I am trying to get some one to one training from a APDT member but there are none locally. I called one trainer and the lady who answered told me I was doing it all wrong (which of course made me feel much better!) but the trainer will call me at 5pm to give me free advice over the phone. I think he is really good so I am looking forward to talking to him later. 

Daisy is such a dream in every other way! She is friendly, inquisitive, gentle and completely gorgeous and I know that we can get through this and she is so worth the effort, I just need a bit more advice so that I can help her settle and be happy!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I know you can get through this Sarah... cos you want to... Daisy is a lucky girl, good luck with your trainer, let us know what they suggest x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you, you are right! I am very stubborn and don't give up! 

I will let you know what the trainer says, should be interesting. x


----------



## badgerbunny (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm curious if anyone was ideas about handling just flat out whining and sighing in the crate? Waldo is not a big fan of being crated in the daytime, especially if we are bustling around the apartment, but we've cured him of barking in it. However, now he has developed this incredibly high-pitched whining that is non-stop (unless his is chewing on something or napping). Sometimes he even yawns mid-whine because he is so tired, but feels he needs to express himself.

We used the blanket over the crate when he barked, and taking it off again when he stopped, didn't take more than a day or so. Should we start the same technique with the whining?!


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

The big pen is a Crufts Freedom Puppy pen, good ole eBay! 
It's great as it quite big and in open space living it's handy for a few hours or multiple dogs. 
It slots together and when not in use goes flat under the sofa and out of sight!
As we are planning pups in 2012 and 2013 it will come into play for that. 
Therefore when the other half questions it..... Its a great idea and wow doesn't just save the house! Lol


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well the trainer did make me feel a bit like a dimwit  but also suggested using a puppy pen with the crate and leaving the crate door open so she feels less confined. This idea would work really well for me and I can understand the logic from Daisy's side of things.  He also said not to put down anything for her to go to toilet on and to feed her in the crate. Sadly our PAH doesn't sell them so it will have to wait until tomorrow! Looks like another night on the floor for me!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the DAP defuses take up to a month if not longer before you knowtis a difference, that is why when your using it in a dog with a fear of fireworks you need to start using it at least a month in advance to let the hormone build up in the system. 

try playing with her round the crate get her playing fetch then chuck the toy in the crate, she might go in, if not try and encourage her if not then take the toy our and try fetch again. 

but yeah feeding in the crate is good,


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi sarah, have you got an area like a utility room you can gate off and leave the crate open in the day so she gets used to the idea of coming in and out but not feeling trapped? j x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

jools said:


> Hi sarah, have you got an area like a utility room you can gate off and leave the crate open in the day so she gets used to the idea of coming in and out but not feeling trapped? j x


That would be ideal if we could especially as it is one of the few rooms with a door as we are quite open plan. Unfortunately it is also where the cat comes in and they are only just making friends!  He wouldn't come in at all if he was greeted by the fluff monster! 

Our only other room is our office but I am reluctant to leave her in their because of the computer, we just might have to consider making it safe, it also has a split barn style door so would be ideal.  Will have to have a goo think about it tomorrow!


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Sarah - judging by your pita pata out pups are sisters! I did ask Sylvia when we went to collect Daisy, but she said she didn't think they were?? Shame, because I would have liked them to meet. Are you going to the Leeds meet up?

Hope you have a better night with her - I am sure it will get better. My Poppy is just lovely and I bet Daisy is the same. Had to give her a trim round the ears and eyes last night as my hairy monster was having trouble seeing!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I think the play pen with the crate inside sounds like an excellent idea,if shes eating dry food you could try feeding her all her food in kongs and euther put them in her crate or even better tie them to the side so she has to sit in the crate to get the food???

Then prehaps she will associate the crate as being a nice place?

This advice is just from all my reading ive been doing with my new pup hope it helps dx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

badgerbunny said:


> I'm curious if anyone was ideas about handling just flat out whining and sighing in the crate? Waldo is not a big fan of being crated in the daytime, especially if we are bustling around the apartment, but we've cured him of barking in it. However, now he has developed this incredibly high-pitched whining that is non-stop (unless his is chewing on something or napping). Sometimes he even yawns mid-whine because he is so tired, but feels he needs to express himself.
> 
> We used the blanket over the crate when he barked, and taking it off again when he stopped, didn't take more than a day or so. Should we start the same technique with the whining?!


Buddy does this in the morning id like to know how to stop it too.
He also hates going in but i try to put him in there twice a day while im in the room so he gets used to settleing himself but he'd much rather sit by my feet all day.

Im going to try the blanket thing for barking ,which is what he does in the day thanks.


He has a blanket over crate all night though as thought this would help with early mornings ,but he still wakes at 5.30 and howls but i leave him till 6.30.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> Hi Sarah - judging by your pita pata out pups are sisters! I did ask Sylvia when we went to collect Daisy, but she said she didn't think they were?? Shame, because I would have liked them to meet. Are you going to the Leeds meet up?
> 
> Hope you have a better night with her - I am sure it will get better. My Poppy is just lovely and I bet Daisy is the same. Had to give her a trim round the ears and eyes last night as my hairy monster was having trouble seeing!


Hi Michelle, yes they are!  They look quite similar I think, like their mum! 
She is an absolute poppit, we couldn't have asked for a lovelier dog!


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Now a little trick I tried with pup and any new dogs that come to stay that aren't crate trained.....
Put the meals in the crate and lock the dog out of the crate. Let them see you, hunger kicks in eventually. Patience is required. 
Then open the door and walk off so they are in no fear you will shut them in again. Sit down with a cuppa and wait. 
Couple of times an then they wait in the cage for meals!
Not failed me yet, maximum time was three days. Most within 24 hrs
A


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Happyad said:


> Now a little trick I tried with pup and any new dogs that come to stay that aren't crate trained.....
> Put the meals in the crate and lock the dog out of the crate. Let them see you, hunger kicks in eventually. Patience is required.
> Then open the door and walk off so they are in no fear you will shut them in again. Sit down with a cuppa and wait.
> Couple of times an then they wait in the cage for meals!
> ...


Yes, that has also helped me! I couldn't get her to go in the crate for the kibble from the breeder but raw chicken was a different matter! After three meals of chicken wings she has learnt that she stays in the crate to eat! Big achievement considering she wouldn't go anywhere near it on day one!  Now for the toilet training!


----------

